# Detailed Maps of Morocco



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

For this year's trip to Morocco we are towing our 4x4 Fiat Panda to go to the places that HE with the underpants outside the trousers has tried to get our Fiat Ducato based motorhome to go in previous years. We are looking for more detailed maps than the usual tourist ones. We don't want to use Sat Nav preferring good old maps to pour over. Anyone any suggestions please? We don't need the massive scale and detail of expensive ordinance survey.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We have used both the World map and Michelin maps in Morocco but found the best one that we used last October 2009 and then in June this year was the Rough Guide map.

I bought it off Amaon with a Rough Guide. It also has the advantage of being waterprrof and tearproof. I can have a rip in them in the first five minutes! It was also the most up to date and I found it easy to use.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Oldtart we also use the same map and excellent it is at it is still good after 4 years however we are looking for more info regarding the pistes so we can go more off road but don;t want the massive detail of ordinance survey [perhaps they do ones which are more in between]


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

go to Stanford's and browse


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Chris Scott's Morocco book from

http://www.adventure-motorcycling.com/

has a great deal of info on off road routes and loops, the Saharan book similar with a more general spread over a bigger area, as well as loads of other useful bits of info. Both have where to fill up in relation to each route, how hard etc. Bikes may be his primary aim but the info is common to 4*4s

Olaf maps is a free download of garmin gps roads and tracks in Morocco that is supposed to be fab, not used it yet myself

http://www.island-olaf.de/travel/marokko/gps.html

Tracks for Africa is another source but its not free and mainly southern Africa based.

If you google Russian 1:500000 maps for the area you want you may find a free copy. There is no copyright on them and although all the writing is in Russian, the contour info is really good.

Buy a set on DVD from here

http://www.madmappers.com/htm/Ru500kDVD.htm

which I thought about and then getting printed out on A3 perhaps, laminated even, again for the areas I wanted.

Having read the routes in Chris Scotts book though and compared it to the Michelin 1:1000000, its seems take the left fork in 200km seems typical, so maybe map detail isn't critical. (That does mean you could go 200km before finding you've taken a wrong turn, so gps may not be a bad thing?!) Fuel and water is though, maybe keep jerrycans for water and fuel in the Pants? 

For more info, look in the Saharan area of

http://www.horizonsunlimited.com/hubb/

Happy travels 

Jason


----------

